# Atlanta Skyview



## quinn (Jul 17, 2013)

I made it out for the first night of the big wheel in Atlanta!It's pretty cool,but it sure stops alot!


----------



## carver (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome shot Quinn


----------



## David Parker (Jul 17, 2013)

Bet the view from the ride is a trip.  Thanks for the image!


----------



## believer (Jul 17, 2013)

Great long exposure shot. I'm going to let the excitement wear off and give that puppy a shot.


----------



## quinn (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks y'all!We didn't try to ride her,I just wanted to shoot her last night!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 17, 2013)

Fine night shot quinn.  

Hoss


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 17, 2013)

what a cool shot. How long was the exposure?


----------



## quinn (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Hoss and carolina!It was a fifteen second exposure.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Now that is a cool shot!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 20, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice shot Quinn!  Good work.


----------

